
The HP Way [pdf] - gjvc
http://www.hpalumni.org/HPWayBooklet1980.pdf
======
gjvc
linked to from a summary at
[http://www.hpalumni.org/hp_way.htm](http://www.hpalumni.org/hp_way.htm)

